
From "happy hacking" to "screw you" - the story of Meraki - naish
http://www.virishi.net/from-happy-hacking-screw-you-story-meraki
======
cvonwallenstein
Sadly, this can very easily happen to companies that sell hardware. There are
so many factors at play, including changing manufacturing costs, changing
component costs, regulatory compliance for FCC and safety compliance where
applicable... it can be very easy to get low-volume stuff "out there" at the
start to get initial sales and users, but you soon realize that there are
major changes required to actually build it into a business. That doesn't
explain the licensing change exactly, but I can at least appreciate the price
change.

